# What do you guys think of this smoker I found on Craigslist?



## worm304 (Apr 26, 2018)

https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/for/d/trailered-reverse-flow-smoker/6557133908.html

Anything specific I should look at if I go check it out?  Thanks!!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 26, 2018)

That’s a nice looking unit! B


----------



## phatbac (Apr 26, 2018)

I would definitely check that out if i was in the market. that is a great price for that and the exterior paint looks good. i would just make sure there wasn't lots of rust on the interior. on the cooking rack i would just sand that rust off and spray with cooking spray or oil and re-season. See if the guy has a title to the trailer (if Florida requires one) or if its never been titled get a bill of sale so you can title it if necessary. kick the tires (literally) and if you can negotiate (which he said he is negotiable) down to 1500 its practically stealing it from the guy. I wouldn't wait long it wont last at that price.

Happy Shopping!
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## worm304 (Apr 26, 2018)

thanks!  I am not sure if it's doable but I figured I would ask.  I have space issues at the moment and it's sad because this is exactly what I am looking for.  I figured it was a good price so I was wondering what anyone thought about it.  Maybe it's still available when I'm ready but if not I now know what to look for as far as a good deal is concerned.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 26, 2018)

Darn, I'm about ready to go & look at it. That looks like a heck of a good deal!
My wife would kill me if I brought that home, but it sure would look good in my backyard.
As Aaron says I would low ball an offer, but I think it's worth what he is asking if it is at least 1/4" steel & it looks like it may be even thicker. Also look for rust in the firebox & cook chamber.
I wouldn't let it sit too long, someone is going to snag that badboy up. I just wish it was me!
Al


----------



## dls1 (Apr 26, 2018)

I have no interest in this smoker, but I did call the owner (Spencer) on behalf of a friend of mine in Sarasota who has been looking for unit like for a while.

The unit's about 15 years ago, but he and his father upgraded it around 5 or 6 years ago. For the most part, it's 3/16" steel but he believes the firebox is 1/4". He also said that there's no visible rust anywhere on the unit and that a title or registration, plates, or even lights aren't required in Florida.

I didn't get into a specific price but he said that he was willing to negotiate on the price as he needs to sell it as soon as possible. He did mention that he has an interested party coming to view it on Saturday, 4/28 and he kind of inferred that it was the only interest he's received since listing it 16 days ago.

Good luck to anyone who might be interested.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2018)

Looks Great for that price!!
Better get it quick, or SmokinAl's Flamingoes will soon be nesting in it.

Bear


----------



## mowin (Apr 26, 2018)

If I was looking, and it was closer, I'd be all over that.


----------



## worm304 (Apr 27, 2018)

So much more painful that everyone thinks its a great deal.  It's been confirmed by the wife, i'm out.  Congrats to whomever is able to grab it. Al, I'm looking at you.


----------



## worm304 (May 1, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Darn, I'm about ready to go & look at it. That looks like a heck of a good deal!
> My wife would kill me if I brought that home, but it sure would look good in my backyard.
> As Aaron says I would low ball an offer, but I think it's worth what he is asking if it is at least 1/4" steel & it looks like it may be even thicker. Also look for rust in the firebox & cook chamber.
> I wouldn't let it sit too long, someone is going to snag that badboy up. I just wish it was me!
> Al



Here is another one for ya, Al. 

https://orlando.craigslist.org/for/d/bbq-reverse-flow-smoker/6574735148.html


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2018)

Dang---What's going on down there---Another Great Price!!
They outlaw Smoking in Florida now???;)

Bear


----------



## worm304 (May 1, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Dang---What's going on down there---Another Great Price!!
> They outlaw Smoking in Florida now???;)
> 
> Bear



I don't know but here is another one.

https://tampa.craigslist.org/hdo/for/d/new-portable-bbq-smoker/6576600221.html

I am more interested in reverse flow but his one looks nice.


----------

